# Monogram AV-8A



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago, while I was working on my Hasegawa AV-8B, I decided to dust off a Monogram AV-8A that I had stopped working on a good while back. I figured it was time to either finish it or send it to file 13. I immediately discovered one of the reasons I had abandoned the project, the decals. They were virtually unusable. So I went online shopping and found a set from a company I had never used before, Caracal. They were rather pricey but when they arrived I was pleased with my purchase. There was enough material to decal two planes with a choice between eight different aircraft. So I finished the Monogram kit and will let my Marine friend choose between the Hasegawa AV-8B and the Monogram AV-8A.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Booteeful.
Brilliant airplane, and really stupid of retire it.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job on both - bet your glad you salvaged it now!
Steve


----------

